# Cant Download on this site



## DSiImporter (Jul 3, 2009)

i have a mac and i cant download the homebre and other stuf on this site and i ame really mead beacuse there is so mutch new stuf and i cant download it    and when i click download it  just pops up a wind with a whole bunch of encrypted stuff i think and the first word that comes up is the file format like. tgz .rar stuf like that


----------



## themuddaload (Jul 3, 2009)

... it is amazing how many people dont know what a damn rar file is... maybe you should use google, figure out what a rar is, and then try to find a program for mac that can decompress them


----------



## Splych (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL> Get a program that can extract those files.

iunno any program for mac but on windows I use 7-Zip x). But now I switched to IZ-Arc


----------



## Djay187 (Jul 3, 2009)

I've got a mac and don't have any problems, I just use Stuffit. I've just seen this exactly the same question on DS Scene.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jul 3, 2009)

your not serious? you dont know what a rar is?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 4, 2009)

ya im rely mead to becooz i can t opn the rr fles it to mtch i cnt hndle it i wnt ze hombre
---------
Seriously though, you don't know what a compressed format is?

-PeaZip
-WinRAR
-WinZip
-7-Zip
-Stuffit
-Power Archiver
-IZ-Arc

Really search on Google.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2009)

Djay187 said:
			
		

> I've got a mac and don't have any problems, I just use Stuffit. I've just seen this exactly the same question on DS Scene.



Same here, except I use UnRarX for RAR files.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 4, 2009)

winrar?...


			
				themuddaload said:
			
		

> ... it is amazing how many people dont know what a damn rar file is... maybe you should use google, figure out what a rar is, and then try to find a program for mac that can decompress them


my friend's so stupid she put a rar file onto her ds and asked me why it wasn't appearing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




afterwards she asked me to help her download roms which were all shovelware!(she just liked the game title and just asked me to download it. )


----------



## Vincent T (Jul 4, 2009)

Djay187 said:
			
		

> I've got a mac and don't have any problems, I just use Stuffit. I've just seen this exactly the same question on DS Scene.


Same for me.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 4, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> my friend's so stupid she put a rar file onto her ds and asked me why it wasn't appearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, that's just funny.


----------



## Sstew (Jul 4, 2009)

Left Click on the Download link, then click "Download Linked File"

open that file with RAR Expander Mac

Bingo.


----------

